# No Sex Drive and loss of libido Please Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mrbig9839 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello, i am a 52 yo male who went thru a 7 month period of doing strictly test cypionate. Here is my problem my fault huge mistake. I didn't use any PCT after and here i am now with no sex drive, tough to keep erection and low libido. My system is completely shut down. I just had blood results and i am waiting on results. I just bought some liquid Clomiphene and liquid Anastrozole. I have been on the clomid for about 3 weeks now one full eye drop and have just started the arimidex. Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated i know i screwed up and just want to get back to normal if thats possible


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to UGB.

This protocol was used by a sage forum member Cashout & very effectively so for getting restarted. 

Full thread HERE, summarized as follows (note: he modified the Letro to EoD as opposed to M/Th due to elevated estrogen during the HCG phase)

Week HCG clomid Nolva letro
1 M/W/F/Su 2000 1.25 M/Th
2 T/Th/Sa 2000 1.25 M/Th
3 M/W/F 2000 1.25 M/Th
3 Sat/Sun 100 40 1.25 M/Th
4 Every Day 100 40 1.25 M/Th
5 100 40 1.25 M/Th
6 100 40 1.25 M/Th
7 40 1.25 M/Th
8 40 1.25 M/Th
9 1.25 M/Th
10 1.25 M/Th


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with Nble on the cashout strategy post.

Basically I would try running HCG for a while followed by a normal Nolva/clomid PCT and see where that gets you, but honestly, at 52 "normal" probably isn't what you want and might consider TRT


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 24, 2016)

Go see the doc and get on trt. Doubtful you recover


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go see the doc and get on trt. Doubtful you recover



This. 52 yr olds don't recover from 7 month cycles.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Your test results are going to be almost worthless if you were on the clomid when you got them done. 

Come off everything, EVERYTHING, for at least 5wks or so then get total testosterone, LH, FSH, and E2 checked.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Go see the doc and get on trt. Doubtful you recover



Pillar this one could be added to your list on the hostile newbie thread.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wondering why the OP didn't just get on TRT to begin with.  He may "recover" but lets face it, at that age your natty test will be low anyways.  Best recovery in my mind is to get a script for test that will keep you in "normal" ranges.  

Then add tren


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 24, 2016)

50yrs +......TRT buddy.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow...first post and he didn't get flamed?  We are all growing up.  You can TRY the PCT recommended, but more than likely when you stop the PCT your levels will fall down pretty low again regardless.  

TRT for the win!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 8, 2020)

yeah im younger then you and do trt you should of never did a cycle that long. at your age...there is no way your going to feel the way you want again. there are plenty of trt and you a perfect candidate. so this brings me to a question...anyone tried the hip pellet that releases a consistent level of t ?


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah im younger then you and do trt you should of never did a cycle that long. at your age...there is no way your going to feel the way you want again. there are plenty of trt and you a perfect candidate. so this brings me to a question...anyone tried the hip pellet that releases a consistent level of t ?


I'd fire up a new thread with your question, this one has been dead for 4 years.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Better see the doc because he will be your friend for a long time brother


----------

